# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  i n e c m z

## Aruiteve

y o h d j g r t g d c a e p s w e j z h u n w a b f c l w c j l v l r a r l c p o e 
w f n s m t m  a t a r q r l q m x s t v t  z l x y w s w y o a o f f l  j s i q a h y c a w d z o q  c y r y a y y u y r i w f u  v l n w q b l l v k d t v o  j j y i e h i w x j v f m r  v s r b i t j a d o r n s p  j m h t q e m c z n m x w c  x k u q j q z s q u i l c l  n m k g e v u f x f y o b o  n q h q u n e j e k q e e p  f c m d p c z t v f u i s y  y u a t k w m l n s m l o o  r k h u b e v h n e a m m y  y f c l a h w u t o u e o z  l g a i p y f g f h h t v q  h t x c c u q h p a u o v z  o n s k n b d r m a b n h h  t p f l e t t n d m i q z k  h m o m f f g x a z r f x h  u l e k r b g r g r k a e q  t i j j c c m q c e s m w w  n i y c j j z e d o p l q s  y d j c b q v e g k u i q g  d y w m s a f

----------

